# Boat hunters



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are hunting out of a boat at farmington. You better have running lights. They are checking for them. So if you plan on coming back in the dark or going out you better start running them.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

does that apply to any boat , even Kayaks or just motored ?? Never hunt there ,but just wondering . 

Thanks .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> does that apply to any boat , even Kayaks or just motored ?? Never hunt there ,but just wondering .
> 
> Thanks .


Just boats with motors on them.But it would not hurt to have some kind of light so all boats can see you. But by law you don't have to have a light on your Kayaks.


----------



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

I installed some high-powered spot lights on my waders... You know, to avoid collisions.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

but nonpowered boats are required to display some kind of white light so that other vessels can locate their postion, not sure if a headlamp meets that requirement, I always carry a hand held spotlight.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

johnny_utah said:


> I installed some high-powered spot lights on my waders... You know, to avoid collisions.


Do they help keep you warm too?


----------



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

It includes a water pump to empty them out when I go under. The battery pack is a b***h.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... lights.pdf

Here's the link.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Is that battery pack strong enough to power your mojo's too?


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s


where does it say that ? They did not say anything about the headlights. That just for your safety.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

R651-216-8.
Use of Non-Navigational Lights.
Vessels may only display lights as outlined
above, except: (a) a spotlight or other non-navigational light may be used intermittently to locate a hazard to navigation, or (b) non-navigational lights may be used during a federal or state permitted marine parade.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> R651-216-8.
> Use of Non-Navigational Lights.
> Vessels may only display lights as outlined
> above, except: (a) a spotlight or other non-navigational light may be used intermittently to locate a hazard to navigation, or (b) non-navigational lights may be used during a federal or state permitted marine parade.


Thanks for posting that up. but like I said they was not worried about the lights. at all. it just been the running light they want. They have been having to many people bitching about not boats with lights on them.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

357bob said:


> Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s


Sorry "357bob", but I will be leaving my front lights on my boat for my safety. 
I am curious on how they are a problem for others in the marsh yourself included?

Never had a complaint from anyone until now.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those headlights have an on/off switch don't they, seems to me that you could could read a lot into using those lights “intermittently”. 

At any rate I really doubt anyone is going to cite you for using them to see where you are going, and if they did, the first place I would call is the TV news station and let them chew on another stupid federal regulation.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep I'm leaving my lights on too. Too hard to see where the heck your going in some of those narrow channels. Plus I like to see the coots I'm running over.  I've been on airboats that light up the GSL and never seemed like a problem.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Clean Shot said:


> 357bob said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s
> ...


+ 1 :shock:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

357bob said:


> Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s


??


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

357bob said:


> Keep in mind aslo that is also illegal to use "headlights" on any boat. Hopefully they will start ticketing those blinding S.O.B.'s


Really???


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Boat hunters (running lights)*

After reading the reg. on running lights for watercraft from the dept. of parks and rec. it states that (you must have at least a single white light attached in a visible location on any type of boat if it is to be used between dusk and dawn.)
At least once a season I have headed out the turpin and come up some type of boat with no type of light! or a headlamp that is only visible when the person wearing it looks at me. I personally would be very upset if by chance my headlights hadn't picked them up and run over them and possibly killed them. Yes the head lights are bright and if everyone would comply with the regs. It is possible that we would not need our headlights. But I don't see that happening and God forbid someone runs over someone I 'm afraid it could ruin all parties involved future hunting experiences.
I would like to see stricter enforcement of this reg.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

The problem I have with headlights is when someone in a butt rush of a hurry to beat me down the channel comes and rides right behind me with them on. It floods the inside of my boat whick kills a persons low light vision and creates a shadow right in front of my boat effectively creating a blind spot right where I am heading. I have a light but chose to use it only when I get close to shore to pick a spot. If you let your eyes adjust to the ambient light you could see not only whats right in front of you but all around as well ( same reason I use a red head lamp, keeps the pupils open) Say what you will, but it plays hell with my ability to navigate safely and enforced or not, I choose to stay within the law.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Roll up on a nesting platform or a layout rig at 20 MPH and I guarantee that next time out you'll **** well have adequate lighting that will stay on.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You need a flashlight for your kayak, canoe, or layout boat.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

I have two truck flood lights mounted up on the bow ,does that count as the head lights your referring to being illegal? By the way I have never done anything to you so don't call me a S.O.B. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sudden thunder said:


> I have two truck flood lights mounted up on the bow ,does that count as the head lights your referring to being illegal?


yes that what he is saying.But Like i said I have not had a problem with them. it the running light that I been getting asked for.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, THANKS I have the rest of the legal lights, I was just wondering about the running lights Ill tint them a little so no one pissed at me ,they are bright. Tinted head lights go figure.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Thanks for posting that up. but like I said they was not worried about the lights. at all. it just been the running light they want. They have been having to many people bitching about not boats with lights on them.


i almost t-boned one of these last week. a boat was out in the middle of the turpin open water w/o any light. i got w/in about 50 yards before i stated seeing some wake. i turned on my spot and took a hard right before we collided. as i got further away they turned on a very dim headlamp.

i don't even run in the channel in the dark anymore because of all the boats w/o lights there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I was at Ogden bay south for the opener and was dealing with some boat issues in the channel and watched while at least 10 boats came past without ANY lights at all. They were usaully going slow and off to the side of the channel. If we wouldnt have had our lights on I'm positive they would have hit us. 

Gee


----------

